# Best Mens Cookbook for a Guy who doesn't know how to COOK!



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Yes, you read that correctly...I'm 38 and can't cook squat!!! I'm a beast on the grill though.

A little background, I grew up eating dishes from my German/Brit dad and Cantonese mother. I left home and joined the military where the meals were MRE's, fast food or the chowhall. A couple of years later I married a Filipina, ate everything she made and got fat... That marriage didn't last and I dated a Mexican girl for a few years and gobbled everything she threw on my plate. Our careers went different directions so we parted ways. My current GF was educated in London, lived in Spain and Italy. She has a organic hippie vibe, cooks religiously with olive oil and forces me to eat vegetables...I keep telling her I'm a carnivore but it doesn't seem to sink in.

For guys and gals out there who think that's a lot of women to blaze through I gave a quick snap shot of the past 18+ years. Anyway, the point of all of that was to give you an idea of the diversity of the food I've been introduced to.

Moving along, I'd like to make dinner or lunch from time to time. Right now I can't cook anything except fry an egg. When she's at work I look into the fridge and I can't fix myself anything let alone prepare a dinner for two.

So MTBR, I call upon you to help a brotha out... Anything and everything would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2014)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Yes, you read that correctly...I'm 38 and can't cook squat!!! I'm a beast on the grill though.
> 
> A little background, I grew up eating dishes from my German/Brit dad and Cantonese mother. I left home and joined the military where the meals were MRE's, fast food or the chowhall. A couple of years later I married a Filipina, ate everything she made and got fat... That marriage didn't last and I dated a Mexican girl for a few years and gobbled everything she threw on my plate. Our careers went different directions so we parted ways. My current GF was educated in London, lived in Spain and Italy. She has a organic hippie vibe, cooks religiously with olive oil and forces me to eat vegetables...I keep telling her I'm a carnivore but it doesn't seem to sink in.
> 
> ...


Dueling Chefs - University of Nebraska Press Dueling Chefs will let you cook for you and the GF. Home Book Of Smoke Cooking Meat, Fish & Game | LEM Products The second one is one you can actually use.


----------



## BadPeopleSkills (Aug 18, 2014)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Yes, you read that correctly...I'm 38 and can't cook squat!!!


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

Men need special cookbooks?


----------



## Polished Fuji (Jun 13, 2014)

Call_me_Tom said:


> She has a organic hippie vibe, cooks religiously with olive oil and forces me to eat vegetables...I keep telling her I'm a carnivore but it doesn't seem to sink in.


LoL I can't cook as well.

But for me its the other way around. She would deep fry almost everything, where I would like to eat vegetables.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Wow...I didn't think this had any replies as my email never sent me a notification. 

I'll look up the links, thanks!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Save yourself the trouble of cooking and just get a blender and a bunch of veggies. 

Not really a cook book but I bake a few bread loaves a week using the book Dough by Richard Bertinet and he has some videos on youtube also.

I also try to get better with my cooking but most of the recipes I use I just get from the internet.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a cookbook called The Feed Zone. I rarely get to use it because my wife is an awesome cook but whenever I make anything from it, it's awesome and easy. 

When all else fails, make some bacon, toast some bread, spread peanut butter on the toast, add bacon, enjoy... You're welcome.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Videos are better than cookbooks for me.
Food Wishes Video Recipes










This is one of a number of elementary tutorials that teach more than cookbooks.


----------

